# Pflanztiefe von Zwergseerosen



## KlausS. (27. Apr. 2009)

Hallo zusammen
Ich habe am Samstag von einem Freund zwei Zwergseerosen erhalten. Den Namen wissen wir nicht. Blattdurchmesser liegt so bei 8 cm. 
Ich habe sie in Pflanzkörbe gesetzt, ein Lehmsandgemisch um die Wurzel und habe sie in ca. 40 cm Tiefe gesetzt. Was meint ihr zu der Tiefe ? Mit was düngt ihr eure Seerosen und wo ist der Dünger erhältlich? (hab noch in keiner Zooabteilung sowas gesehen).

Werde heute Abend mal ein Bild einstellen.


----------



## Elfriede (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Pflanztiefe von Zwergseerosen*

Hallo Klaus,

ich würde die Zwergseerosen-Körbe anfangs lieber ins flachere Wasser setzen, ca. auf 20 cm und sie erst nach und nach weiter absenken, sofern sie eine größere Tiefe brauchen (je nach Sorte).Du kannst die Körbe mit einem Ziegelstein oder einem umgedrehten Pflanzkörbchen aufbocken, wenn Du keine flachere Zone im Teich hast. Düngen kannst Du mit Düngekegeln, die es eigens für Seerosen zu kaufen gibt. Stecke sie direkt an die Wurzeln und bedecke sie gut mit Substrat, damit möglichst wenig Nährstoffe davon in das freie Teichwasser gelangen. Die Düngekegel bekommt man fast überall wo es Seerosen zu kaufen gibt.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## KlausS. (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Pflanztiefe von Zwergseerosen*

Ich werde die Seerose etwas höher setzen im Teich.Hoffentlich hat sie den Wechsel vom alten Teich in meinen unbeschadet überstanden.Mein Kollege hat mir da einfach zwei Stücke mit einem Teppichmesser abgeschnitten.Auf die Schnittstellen hat er nur Lehm aufgedrückt und gemeint das macht er schon immer so.


----------



## Digicat (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Pflanztiefe von Zwergseerosen*

Servus Klaus

Wegen Dünger guggst du Hier


----------



## KlausS. (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Pflanztiefe von Zwergseerosen*

Danke für eure Antworten. Hier ist mal ein Bild von der Seerose. Kann da jemand schon was dazu sagen? Art ? Ansprüche?


----------



## SilviaN. (28. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Pflanztiefe von Zwergseerosen*

Hallo Klaus
sagen kann man noch gar nicht was dies für eine Art ist.
Wenn sie dann mal blüht, dann könnte Dir ein Experte sagen welche es ist, da es mittlererweile soviel Seerosenarten gibt, das selbst die sie verkaufen nicht 100 % sicher sind.
So wie ich das sehe hat die Seerose schon sehr lange Stiele die kannst dann schon auf Maximum setzen, zumindest so tief das gerade noch die Blätter oben an der Wasseroberfläche sind.
Wichtig wäre ein Korb, damit die Wurzeln mit Wasser geflutet werden, habe selber mal experimentiert, alle die ich in einen Kübel setzte gingen bei mir ein.
Der beste Dünger ist von o... weiß den Namen nicht mehr, sind jedenfalls Düngekegel, Seerosendünger gibt es aber auch, aber kostet doppelt soviel.
Wichtig wie schon Elfriede geschrieben hat, den Düngekegel tief ins Substrat drücken.


----------



## Eugen (28. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Pflanztiefe von Zwergseerosen*

@ Klaus

Seerosenbestimmung ist eine Wissenschaft für sich.
Selbst Werner - und der hat Ahnung von Seerosen - wird sich aufgrund des Bildes zu keiner Bestimmung hinreisen lassen.
An deiner Stelle würde ich sie erstmal so stehen lassen.
Wenn sie blüht,kann man weiter über die Art spekulieren.

@ Silvia
dezenter Widerspruch zu deinen Aussagen.
Frisch gepflanzte Seerosen würde ich nicht so schnell auf "max. Tiefe" setzen,schon gar nicht,wenn man nicht weiß,was das für eine ist.
Zwerge werden am besten,wenn sie bei 10 cm stehen,auch wenn die Blattstiele länger sind.
Halbzwerge zu tief gesetzt kümmern vor sich hin,sollten sie nicht stark gedüngt sein.

Wenn dein Experiment mit Kübeln fehlgeschlagen ist,lag das nicht am Kübel.
Warum sonst empfehlen sämtliche Seerosenzüchter diese Kübel 
"Durchfluten" wäre ausserdem kotraproduktiv,da ja hier der nötige Dünger aus dem Substrat ausgeschwemmt wird und dem Wasser ringsum einen rechten Nährstoffschock verpasst. ==> Der Dank sind dann Fadenalgen um den Korb herum. Nix schlimmes,aber auch nicht schön anzusehen.


----------



## Clovere (28. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Pflanztiefe von Zwergseerosen*

meine Zwergseerosen sitzen auf etwa 40 cm. Eingepflanzt sind sie in Planzenkorb mit Kiesfüllung und düngen tu ich sie nicht.... sie sollen sich ihre Nahrung als Nahrungskonkurrenz der Algen aus dem Wasser holen, was ja Sinn und Zweck der Pflanzerei ist.


----------



## SilviaN. (28. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Pflanztiefe von Zwergseerosen*

Hallo Eugen
ich denke mal das die Kübel deswegen empfohlen werden, damit sich die Seerosen nicht im ganzen Teich ausbreiten.
Ich habe einen großen Gitterkorb, in dem eine Seerose wächst, und neben dem Korb hat sich schon ein monstermäßiger Ableger gebildet. 
Freilich hast Du Recht indem Du meinst, Seerosen sollten am Anfang nicht zu tief gesetzt werden. 
Aber Klaus hat sie ja von einem Bekannten, er weiß wie tief die Seerose gepflanzt war.

Und düngen tu ich auch nicht, war nur am Anfang wie ich sie reinsetzte, damit sie was zum zehren hat. War eine der ersten Pflanzen im Teich.
Ich würde die ja auch gar nicht mehr aus dem Teich hieven können, so groß wie die ist.
Und das mit dem durchfluten war vielleicht nicht der richtige Ausdruck, vielleicht hätte ich umspülen schreiben sollen. Oder so??
Ist ja auch egal, Jeder macht andere Erfahrungen, es wachsen ja auch nicht alle Teichpflanzen bei Jedem im Teich gleich gut.


----------



## KlausS. (29. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Pflanztiefe von Zwergseerosen*

Momentan sitzt sie auf 40 cm Wassertiefe. Die Wurzel ist in einem Pflanzkorb zusammen mit einem Lehm/Kiesgemisch.
Die Mutterpflanze dieses Ablegers ist ein Riesenteil, das es sogar fertig gebracht hat einen Farbeimer in dem sie eingepflanzt am Bodengrund war zu sprengen und ihren eigenen Weg zu gehen.:smoki


----------



## Nymphaion (29. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Pflanztiefe von Zwergseerosen*

Hallo Klaus,

ein Riesenteil ist aber nie im Leben eine __ Zwergseerose. Zwergseerosen haben nur einen ganz geringen Zuwachs, ihre Rhizome werden nie so groß dass sie einen Eimer sprengen könnten. Ich würde einer Zwergsorte nicht mehr als 30 cm Wassertiefe zumuten.


----------

